# Analizador de espectro (RF) de Nueva Electronica



## lem (Jun 8, 2009)

Hola a todos.


Llevo tiempo buscando por casa, un esquema que publicó Nueva Electronica hace unos cuantos años, más de 10 creo recordar, el circuito era un generador de diente de sierra para controlar un sintonizador, mide la señal de rx y el conjunto se muestra en un osciloscopio a modo de analizador de espectro.

Alguien dispone de este artículo?


Gracias a todos


----------



## latino18hvm (Jun 8, 2009)

no tengo esa serie que necesitas por casualidad no sabes que numero es


----------



## lem (Jun 9, 2009)

He encontrado que podría ser la revista nº 163 y el kit la ref. LX1119, pero no estoy seguro


----------



## ale1.0 (Jun 12, 2009)

Como dato adicional, hace unos diez años, tuve un analizador de espectro que fabricaba en kit la AEA -USA-.Tenia un modulo de CATV, y un oscilador controlado por un diente de sierra, para desplazar la frecuencia y establecer  sincronismo. Llegaba aunos 550 MHZ, creo. En UHF se visualizaba la portadora y bandas laterales, o espureas adyacentes, pero el uso era limitado, poprque no se podian ver los armonicos superiores.
Lo interesante es que al manejar los sincronismos de un osciloscopio convencional- yo usaba un trio de doble trazo y 35MHZ, pero puede ser mucho mas simple, y la presentacion en el tubo o display, es exactamente la que tiene un analizador. Con estos datos, ingenio, y tiempo basicamente que es lo que nos falta en estas epocas, se lo puede desarrollar perfectamente.
Si encuentro la información especifica esta a tu disposicion.


----------



## ale1.0 (Jun 12, 2009)

Recordando un poco mas sobre esto, hay una revista que publico datos con precision, no se si era QST, Hamradio, 73`magazine, u otra en ese estilo.


----------



## lem (Jun 12, 2009)

Hola Ale.

Efectivamente el problema es tiempo.

El circuito del que hablo no es más que un diente de sierra y poco más, pero, lo bueno de ello es que sustituyendo los sintonizadores por otros de sat, etc, alcanzas los 2100 mhz, que no está mal, lo cierto es que además, tenía hecho un spam y alguna cosilla más bastante interesante, lo peor, que lo monté hace muchos años y no lo encuentro.

Gracias


----------



## ale1.0 (Jun 12, 2009)

Si, llegando a los 2ghz, la cosa es interesante, y sirve para analizar y ajustar las radios UHF .Tengo todavia muchas revistas, si lo encuentro te aviso.
Quiero hacerme uno nuevamente, lo vendi en su momento, porque me iba a traer un monitor service usado y muy barato de los que te venden en USA y Canada,,pero  por problemas de la economia, los ahorros no alcanzaron! Cosas que pasan.
Te informaciónrmo, nada que agradecer! saluti!
PD: La vida sin spectrum analyzer no es vida!-JAJAJA!


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 22, 2009)

Estimados amigos, envio un link, que espero les sea de utilidad,hay tambien analizador de espectros, estoy buscando la revista  de Nueva electronica, donde salio el articulo del analizador de espectros, ojala la encuentre , la scaneo, y la subo un abrazo a todos,

http://www.qsl.net/n9zia/wireless/appendixF.html#12

moises calderon


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 13, 2009)

Al amigo, que solicito la revista española, aun lo necesita?, porque este post se rompio, un abrazo, moises


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Jul 14, 2009)

aqui le adjunto el analizador que salio hace un tiempo en un sitio holandes de radioaficionados, que ya no lo encuentro en la red.


----------



## EDGARDO LAYE (Ago 22, 2009)

Hola amigos del FORO.
la revista que necesitas es la Nº 116 de octubre de 1993 y la tengo .-
Si sigues necesitando el circuito ; avísame y veo la forma de subirtelo ya que no cuento con scanner .- Pero ese no es tu problema .-
Solo dime si lo sigues necesitando .-OK saludos a todos .-
( yo sigo necesitando el esquema del receptor Philips modelo D2935/00 si aparece lo agradezco de corazon )


----------



## fsebas (Ago 23, 2009)

Si podrías subir la imagen sería de gran ayuda, yo también lo necesito para un proyecto


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 1, 2009)

Yo estoy en la busqueda de las piezas para la construccion de un analizador de espectro de 0- 400Mhz (sufiente para mi). Para eso me basare en el esquema del pdf que subire a continuacion 

Mi actual problema es la construccion del VCO de 100-500Mhz para heterodinar la señal, este debe tener una misma amplitud durante todo el rango pñara mantener buenas mediciones. El amplificador logaritmico lo constituye un MC3356 el cual brinda un buen rango dinamico.

Saludos
Cualquier cosa estoy a total disposicion para escuchar ideas y compartir experiencias


----------



## pacasa (Ene 25, 2011)

Tengo la revista NuevaElectronica que trae el ANALIZADOR RF para OSCILOSCOPIO. Es la numero 192. Tengo algunos problemas con el scaner, cuando los resuelva cuelgo el articulo.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 25, 2011)

Hola anthony123 y porque no utilizas un sintonizador de tv,eso te resolveria gran parte del problema.

Saludos.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 25, 2011)

Hola:

*anthony123 esto te lo debia, recuerdas??*

Hace unos años intentando explicar a unos alumnos como funcionaba un analizador de espectros de manera fisica se me ocurrio utlizar la señal de barrido horizontal (diente de sierra) de un osciloscopio  Hameg que posee un conector de salida de la misma para atacar un operacional y amplificarla, con unos potenciometros en la salida de este operacional se regula tanto el ancho de banda como el espam, esta salida atacaba directamente el diodo varicap de un sintonizador de FM, produciendo esta señal en diente que el sintonizador hiciese un escan desde su minima frecuencia hasta la maxima, de la señal de salida que se utiliza para el s-meter se conecta a la entrada de un canal del osciloscopio, cuando detecta una señal en la salida del s-meter aumentara la amplitud del canal que estemos utilizando produciendo una copia exacta de la potencia de dicha señal (pico clasico en los analizadores de espectro), si a la señal de salida le ponemos un atenuador dedicado, y tambien a la entrada de RF tendremos un analizador de espectros barato y muy facil de construir.
Si aun queremos un alcance en frecuencia mayor podremos utilizar un antiguo sintonizador de TV tal como muestra un Amigo en este mismo hilo. Si necesitamos aun mas frecuencia tendremos que utlizar un viejo sintonizador de TV-SAT (no el sintonizador completo, solo el modulo de sintonia) ya que seguramente la frecuencia maxima que conseguiremos con el de TV sean sobre los casi 900Mhz, comenzando el de TV-SAT en mas o menos los 900Mhz y terminando en algunos modelos en los 2250Mhz, con una salida de F.I. en algunos modelos de 615Mhz que podemos sintonizar con el de TV haciendo en este caso de conversor.
El problema se presenta en frecuencias por debajo de los 40 o 50 Mhz que podemos solventar por interferometria, no teniendo tanta sensibilidad como con el sintonizador y siendo la salida de señal tal y como seria en un gate-deep (grid-dip) que todos conocemos, los circuitos suelen ser sencillos en la mayoria de los casos y podremos rizar el rizo si en la salida de onda diente de sierra del osciloscopio ponemos unos conmutadores calibrados con anchos de banda/division y por supuesto en la salida de señal un conmutador calibrado en dB/division.
Por supuesto en mi caso no se hizo la demostracion al completo, pero sirvio como inicio de ideas y comprension del funcionamiento de estos aparatos que a veces nos sacan de muchos problemas.

Espero haber sido de ayuda. Si en alguna cosa puedo ayudar no dudeis en expresarlo.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## tiago (Ene 26, 2011)

pacasa dijo:


> Tengo la revista NuevaElectronica que trae el ANALIZADOR RF para OSCILOSCOPIO. Es la numero 192. Tengo algunos problemas con el scaner, cuando los resuelva cuelgo el articulo.



pacasa, eso seria *muy* interesante

Saludos.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 26, 2011)

Hola:

He mirado en mis archivos y he encontrado el de nueva electronica, es bastante sencillo y se puede disponer de varios osciladores enchufables, si alguno esta interesado preparo las imagenes y las cuelgo en el foro.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 27, 2011)

COSMOS2K gracias por tu didactica explicacion, ya tenia una nocion de su funcionamiento.

No uso un tunner de TV porque el rechazo a la freq imagen es de solo 40dB en el mejor de los casos.

Mi unico dolor de cabeza es obtener una señal de referencia (quizas a 10Mhz y 100Mhz) a 0dBm y de ahi poder calibrar los demas equipos.

Saludos.

PD: Seria un placer ver esas imagenes CMS!


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 28, 2011)

Hola:

Pues pondre tu inquietud en antecedentes y empezare ha confeccionar un tutorial para montar un calibrador de referencia de 0,0dBm. Seria tambien interesante que me comentases de que equipos dispones para poder dirigir el tutorial hacia esas condiciones, aunque pondre varias de ellas para que sirvan para casi todos, siemnpre claro esta con un minimo instrumental.
Preparo las imagenes y las cuelgo

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 28, 2011)

Acá les dejo un interesante montaje:
http://lea.hamradio.si/~s53mv/spectana/sa.html


----------



## claudio230 (Feb 5, 2011)

Interesante tema es uno de mis pendientes hay dos nuevas electronicas que tenian un analizador de espectro para osciloscopio creo que tengo las dos las busco y las subo. Una de ellas era con distintas plaquetitas (VCO) para distintas bandas.

primer parte del de nueva electronica

esta es la segunda parte

y esta es la ultima y tercer parte . Diganme si alguien lo armo y  despues busco el otro que creo que es un poco mas moderno


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 6, 2011)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Pues pondre tu inquietud en antecedentes y empezare ha confeccionar un tutorial para montar un calibrador de referencia de 0,0dBm. Seria tambien interesante que me comentases de que equipos dispones para poder dirigir el tutorial hacia esas condiciones, aunque pondre varias de ellas para que sirvan para casi todos, siemnpre claro esta con un minimo instrumental.
> Preparo las imagenes y las cuelgo
> ...


 
Poseeo un osciloscopio 20Mhz, multimetro digital,  generador de RF heterodino casero, el medidor logaritmico con el AD, un analizador de espectro casero hasta 70Mhz.

En el instituto tengo acceso a 2 atenuadores (un HP por decadas hasta 120dB y un marconi que tiene tanto para decada como por pasos desde 1 dB hasta 22dB todos hasta 1Ghz).

Saludos y gracias


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 6, 2011)

Hola:

Eso ya es algo anthony123, por hay ya podemos empezar a intentar una calibracion mas o menos precisa, y a medida que tengamos cierta precision podremos tener aun mas.

Tengo en mente varios proyectos para poner en el foro, son estos:

Generador de RF hasta 170Mhz.
Referencia de potencia y frecuencia de RF
Medidor de potencia de RF basado en AD8307 Version mejorada de OZ2CPU 1Ghz
Sonda de RF basada en AD8307 para complementar los vatimetros de la serie OZ2CPU hasta 1Ghz 

Hay algunos mas que ahora no recuerdo.
Para despejar las inquietudes de algunos miembros del foro con respecto a los vatimetros de OZ2CPU montare uno en exclusiva para el foro haciendo un tutorial de montaje y una extendida explicacion del ajuste con y sin instrumental.
Espero sea de ayuda.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## pacasa (Feb 23, 2011)

tiago dijo:


> pacasa, eso seria *muy* interesante
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, ya he escaneado el articulo, son 25 paginas y pesan 35 MB. ¿Como lo envio?. Perdonarme mi ignorancia en estos temas pero no he colgado nunca nada con tanto peso.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 23, 2011)

pacasa dijo:


> Bueno, ya he escaneado el articulo, son 25 paginas y pesan 35 MB. ¿Como lo envio?. Perdonarme mi ignorancia en estos temas pero no he colgado nunca nada con tanto peso.


  Convertilo a PDF  y desde ahi imprimelo en la impresora de PDF (la mayoria de las veces funciona)  y quedara un archivo mucho mas liviano, asi talvez lo podas subir, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## pacasa (Feb 23, 2011)

He escaneado el articulo de Nueva Electronica 192 sobre el Analizador de espectro. Pesa 35 MB y no se como enviarlo a quien lo necesite. Me manden mensaje dando ideas por favor. Saludos al foro.


----------



## homebrew (Feb 25, 2011)

Mi unico dolor de cabeza es obtener una señal de referencia (quizas a 10Mhz y 100Mhz) a 0dBm y de ahi poder calibrar los demas equipos.


Hola para las señales de referencia te recomiendo mires aca http://cx2ua.blogspot.com/2008/12/generador-de-marcas-cristal.html seguro es la solucion a tu problema.
Usndo este tipo de modulos osciladores , yo tengo un Adaptador de analizador de espectro TTI de 1Ghz y trabaja con un modulo de esos a 50 mhz y -30dBm

Saludos


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 27, 2011)

Amigo @pacasa podes subirlo a un servidor muy bueno... www.4shared.com te registras y lo subes, luego cuelgas el link por aqui.

Saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 27, 2011)

Hola:

Veo que andais a la busca y captura de los "0" dBm.

Y yo pregunto ¿A nadie se le ocurre como hacerlo?. No es dificil, solo hay que pensar un poco y uno se da cuenta de las cosas, o como intento hacer en estas lineas, dar un empuje al tema.

Veamos, 0 dBm son 223.607 mV RMS,  316.180 mV Pico, y  632.360 mV Pico-Pico sobre una carga de 50 ohm. Si teneis un oscilador en el que se pueda regular la salida conectarmos esta a un osciloscopio, en el que mediante una "T" tipo BNC ponemos en un extremo una carga de 50 oHm y en el otro la entrada a medir, regulamos la salida del oscilador hasta que tengamos una lectura de mas o menos 632,3mV Pico-Pico, y de esta manera ya tenemos el milivatio que tanto andabamos buscando o tambien llamado 0 dBm.

Espero lo hayais entendido y os sirva como referencia.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## homebrew (Feb 27, 2011)

Muy bien Cosmos2k muy bien detallado y claro el ejemplo con el osciloscopio.

Pero para cuando la señal supera la frecuencia de trabajo de nuestro osciloscopio podemos recurrir a este otro ingenio muy barato aca esta el link   http://h1866352.stratoserver.net/diodesensor/diodesensor.html    es un medidor de potencia con diodos nada caro y hasta comunes  $$$$  trabaja hasta unos 6 GHz nada mal para los pocos y baratos componentes que utiliza.

Por ultimo a modo de ejemplo les dejo unas imagenes de mi medidor de miliwatts o miliwatimetro de rf, muy util para medir etapas como vco ,osciladores y mucho mas.
Ademas una de mis sondas de rf todo esto haciendo honor a mi nombre Homebrew

PD: Al miliwatimetro de rf solo le falta realizar la escala del instrumento nueva y acorde a la señal de rf  en  mW, para eso hay muy buenos programas que ya seran tema de estudio en el foro

Saludos Homebrew


----------



## COSMOS2K (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola:

Me gusta tu miliwatimetro, lo mejor de hacerse uno mismo los intrumentos de medida es que se sabe al 100% su funcionamiento y de como reaccionan ante diversas señales.
Respecto a los medidores de potencia de RF tengo mucho que decir al respecto, pues hay de muchos tipos y con diferentes caracteristicas, solo tenemos que elegir el que mejor nos cubra nuestras necesidades.
Hay un hilo en el foro iniciado por Americo8888 en el que comentamos sobre un medidor de tipo bolometrico, te invito a que lo mires y des tu opinion, a ver si entre todos diseñamos uno que sea lo mas preciso posible con componentes faciles de encontrar y por supuesto una linealidad cuasi ideal, aunque estos medidores ya la tienen por defecto, tambien elucubrar sobre otros metodos quizas mas complicados pero mas versatiles a la hora de trabajar con ellos.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## homebrew (Mar 26, 2011)

Gracias amigo Cosmos2K por sus comentarios, siempre son bien venidos, continuando con este post sobre analizadores de espectro les dejo un link donde hay mucho material de todo tipo, vale la pena mirar seguro algo descargan.

http://www.dxzone.com/catalog/Technical_Reference/Spectrum_Analyzers/


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 7, 2011)

Hola a todos!! 
Les comento hace un tiempo anduve buscando info sobre como armar un analizador de espectro y usar como pantalla de visualizacion nuestro osciloscopio y en esta busqueda me he encontrado con muchos esquemas de los mismos. Aca le dejo un pdf sobre uno espero sea de ayuda.


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 21, 2011)

¿¿ Existirá alguna manera de construir con Transistores un Amplificador Logaritmico ?? ¿¿ Alguien tiene un circuito?? Saludos y Gracias, muy bueno todos los aportes.


----------



## homebrew (Abr 21, 2011)

Hola saludos aca te dejo el link a un amplificador log. con transistores http://lea.hamradio.si/~s53mv/spectana/sa.html


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 22, 2011)

homebrew dijo:


> Hola saludos aca te dejo el link a un amplificador log. con transistores http://lea.hamradio.si/~s53mv/spectana/sa.html



El cual es el mismo esquema empleado por el integrado de AD (AD8307). Si piensas armarlo, trata en lo posible, de emplear los BF dado a que el autor me comento que tuvo problemas con los 2N3904.

Saludos


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 22, 2011)

Hola a todos que opinan de la construcción del analizador de espectro de Matjaz Vidmar, a parte de lo muy difícil que que es conseguir los componentes necesarios para la relizacion del mismo del mismo, creo y estoy casi seguro que es casi imposible conseguir la mayoría de los componentes en todo latino américa.


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 22, 2011)

Hola... gracias por los datos... el Ft de los 2N3904 es menor que el del BF199, pero existen contadicciones entre los catalogos que visto. No tengo BF´s pero tengo BC337A y 2N2222, que tienen casi exactamente los mísmos parámetros que el indicado por el autor.
Un asunto digno de conciderar es que el HFe de los transistores varían sorprendemente dentro de una misma partida. Es dificil "aparear" un buen numero de ellos que tengan el mismo HFe.
Hay algunos que difiren un 100% de las especificaciones dadas por el fabricante (especialmente transistores chinos, koreanos, malasia, etc). Un trasistor a veces tiene un HFe tan alto que con solo mirarlo oscila.... 
Estoy de cabeza en lo de el analizador... ¿alguien aquí ha construido alguno? No tengo un taller muy completo, pero lo intentaré. (osciloscopio Tektronix TAS 220, 20MHz, osciladores a cristal diversos, Generador de RF made in home Hasta 120Mhz, Voltimetro Electrónico con sonda hasta 300Mhz)
Saludos y reitero ¡GRACIAS!


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 22, 2011)

Jajajaja veo que te gusta la radio (como a mi jajaja)! Pues podrias armar uno "bueno bueno" hasta 200Mhz y el resto lo matas con un tunner de TV!

Pero veo que no tienes un frecuencimetro, o se te olvido incluirlo? 

Saludos


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 23, 2011)

Gracias Anthony... Si, decir que me encanta la radio es poco... 
No tengo un contador... sin embargo hata 20 Mhz el osciloscopio me da la lectura de frecuencia directamente en la pantalla... (menos mal), por el momento no es problema pues la mayoría de mis ensayos y pruebas están entre los 3Hz y los 15 Mhz... Tengo un PIC, el 
18F2550, con su cristal de 20Mhz y tengo en carpeta hacerme el counter ¿conoces algun programa para ese PIC ? me intereza hasta 30 o 50MHz.
Estoy ensayando un oscilador Hartley con un transistor y un Buffer separador, y no logro, por más que varío los parametros de los transistores obtener una onda senoidal semi perfecta. ¿Tendrá algo que ver el punto de derivación en la bobina, puesto que este controla la realimentación? Mañana lo sabré... haré una bobina con multiples derivaciones. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 23, 2011)

Creo que el problema podria ser el buffer, debe ser de alta impedancia. Trata con un JFET o un mosfet doble compuerta.

Saludos


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 23, 2011)

La salida del oscilador es por el colector. Uso un pequeño cond. de 33pF a la salida para no cargar demasiado el circuito... he probado con cargas de 10K, 5K, 1K, 560, 100 y 50 Ohms y siempre tengo la misma señal deformada... el osciloscopio con sus 10 Megas de entrada no es problema... También he probado variando los parametros del transistor (todos trabajando en clase "A")... Probaré con Fet´s... y más tarde veré lo de la derivación. GRACIAS.


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 23, 2011)

*"Generalmente" *la señal presente en el colector está llena de armonicos, cuestion que explica tu señal deformada.

Seria mejor que lo tomes directamente de la derivacion de la bobina con un pequeño capacitor, tambien podrias intentar este:






Observa que toma la señal directamente de la derivacion, tambien podrias colocarle una espira o 2 encima de la bobina a modo de transformador. Esta opcion te dará un pelo menor de energia.

Saludos


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Abr 24, 2011)

Lo haré... Gracias.


----------



## homebrew (May 1, 2011)

Hola gente aca les dejo el link a el tan mentado analizador de espectro de nueva electronica, esta calentito recien sacado del horno son 25 mb y unas 25 pag.
que lo disfruten archivo pdf

http://www.mediafire.com/?ovq7z7qd86i17gi

73 homebrew


----------



## nicolas a bustos (Dic 10, 2011)

hola, estuve mirando un poco el tema y me resulta muy interesante,pero me resulta imposible encarar algunos de todos los proyectos que vi(todos muy buenos) ya que no consigo la mitad de los componente, comencé con  "panorama_ontvanger" que se ve buenísimo ya que simplifica mucho el uso de un sintonizador ya ajustado y ensamblado, 
pero el "sa 612" y el sintonizador "uv 616" no los consigo por ningún lado, así como los cristales de 27 y 10,7 Mhz. alguien me puede dar una mano para ver donde conseguir esto? o por ahí un circuito con algún mixer y sintonizador distinto, 
saludos


----------



## claudio230 (Dic 10, 2011)

nicolas lo primero que hay que saber es de donde sos nicolas el panorama ontvanger esta diseñado para europa asi que si estas en argentina los sintonizadores cambian por que cambia la FI en argentina habria que cambiar el xtal y poner un sintonizador argentino


----------



## nicolas a bustos (Dic 14, 2011)

gracias claudio230, es verdad lo estuve investigando y se complica demasiado. la idea esta muy buena, estoy quemando algunas neuronas viendo si puedo mesclar este circuito con el de la revista nueva electronica e intentar armar algo, ya que tambien me cuesta conseguir los componentes,mi idea es poder ver el espectro de 80 a 110 Mhz si el rango es mas amplio seria una maravilla para mi banco de trabajo.


----------



## claudio230 (Dic 14, 2011)

yo postee otro de la revista nueva electronica que es mas sencillo y esta dividido en etapas por ahi te sirve fijate al principio  de donde sos nicolas???



para el panorama ontvanger en argentina segun miscalculos con un sintonizador nacional el xtal tenia que andar cerca de los 38 mhz yo consegui un sintonizador argentino y el integrado pero no segui adelante ando con mucho laburo pero bueno cuando pueda sigo queria hacer la placa y ahi me pare


----------



## nicolas a bustos (Dic 14, 2011)

hola claudio, yo soy de argentina provincia de bs. as. ahi lo busco


----------



## claudio230 (Dic 14, 2011)

el ca3089 y el sa612 los tengo los consegui en cordoba supongo que en capital debe haber


----------



## nicolas a bustos (Dic 14, 2011)

ahí lo encontré, le avía echado un vistazo a ese circuito, lo armaste ? si logro conseguir los cristales,  
los (trafos naranjas ??) y el ne 602, lo armo.


----------



## claudio230 (Dic 14, 2011)

yo no lo arme pero parece un circuito bastante simple tendria que andar


----------



## nicolas a bustos (Dic 14, 2011)

si el 3089 lo compre hace unos días, pero no consigo los cristales los trafitos y el ne 602,voy a probar con algún remplazo como sa612


----------



## nicolas a bustos (Dic 17, 2011)

hola, insistiendo con este proyecto prometedor me surgen dos problemas
alguien sabe donde puedo comprar el sa612/ne612/sa602/ne602 no logro conseguirlo me pasa lo mismo con los cristales
saludos



muchachos lo encontre en el foro
gracias!!!!!
http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar


----------



## manolo_rodrigo (Dic 18, 2012)

Estoy por comprar un analizador de espectro ms2711 con generador traking, mi consulta es para los entendidos en el tema, si compro un s331a de la misma marca anritsu , me pueden decir en que radica la diferencia, gracia por darme luces, en este tema.
Saludos y abrazos  a los amigos del foro , y Feliz navidad  y mejo años 2013 a todos Bye.


----------



## homebrew (Dic 18, 2012)

Hola con el costo que tienen cualquiera de la dos unidades mi mejor consejo es que se lo preguntes al propio vendedor o le pidas una demostracion de uno y otro modelo si es que los tiene en stock.
Suerte


----------



## miguelus (Dic 19, 2012)

Buenos días homebrew

Aunque no conozco los Analizadores Anritsu he oído hablar muy bien de ellos.
Si la diferencia entre los dos modelos que mencionas, es que uno tiene generador de Tracking entonces la elección es fácil, compra el que tiene Generador de Tracking.

Sal U2


----------



## nicolas a bustos (Dic 19, 2012)

hola, luego de un buen tiempo lejos del soldador retome el tema del analisador de espectro, les comento lo arme tal cual el plano y salio andando de una,(tube muchos problemas con los componentes del osilador, lo resolvi con un VCO que saque de un TX de FM) saludos


----------



## tiago (Dic 20, 2012)

nicolas a bustos dijo:


> hola, luego de un buen tiempo lejos del soldador retome el tema del analisador de espectro, les comento lo arme tal cual el plano y salio andando de una,(tube muchos problemas con los componentes del osilador, lo resolvi con un VCO que saque de un TX de FM) saludos



Nicolas, expón un poco mas tu trabajo, ¿Para que frecuencias lo has hecho andar?

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 25, 2012)

También sería interezante mirar como dividiste las secciones y cómo armastes los circuitos.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 7, 2013)

Hablando de analizador... casualmente anoche encontré esto: http://www.vk2zay.net/article/256


----------



## elektrocom (Ene 7, 2013)

Hola. aca les dejo la pagina donde  hay para construir un analizador de espectro con sintonizador de catv , el modelo que figura ahi no se consigue por argentina , pero se puede reemplazar por alguno de los que llevan los televisores , o sino se puede usar un sintonizador de conversor de television , con este ultimo sepuede barrer de 5 -500 mhz , en un solo barrido , yo lo constri y armes varios para colegas , saludos
http://www.pe5jw.nl/knutselweb/?Projecten:Spectrum_monitor


----------



## elektrocom (Ene 9, 2013)

en la misma pagina figura un watimetro digital , que esta muy lindo , a ese lo voy a encar porque lo pusieron hace poco ,


----------



## elektrocom (Ene 10, 2013)

aca hay un analizador de espectro que usa sintonizadores de tv . catv ,  por PC , saludos
http://home.kabelfoon.nl/~zanc01/index.html


----------



## COSMOS2K (Sep 21, 2015)

Hola:

Para ver solo la banda de radio comercial en FM te puedes montar o utilizar un receptor que tenga la sintonía a varicaps, con un generador de rampa con el 555 puedes manejar los varicaps. Conectando el horizontal del osciloscopio a la señal de rampa y el vertical (osciloscopio en modo X e Y) a la salida del detector/demodulador/señal del S-meter tendrías que ver la banda de FM.
Lógicamente tendras que adaptar la señal de rampa para que al minimo de tensión sean aproximadamente el comienzo de la banda de FM y la máxima tensión de rampa el final de dicha banda, si haces bien la adaptación tendrías que ver la banda sin problemas. Yo a menudo hago estas cosas para ajustar los receptores monobanda y de banda estrecha pues asi veo la banda real de paso. La tensión de rampa que utilizo me la proporciona un generador arbitrario donde puedo ajustar el tiempo y tensión.

Saludos.


----------



## elektrocom (Sep 21, 2015)

lo que dice cosmos es lo mas economico , pero el problema es cuando no tenes un osciloscopio , en ese caso yo lo hice con un televisor de 12 pulgadas, use como barrido  los 50 hz del barrido vertical , y se lo envio al sintonizador previo paso por un potenciometro para variar el barrido , despues desconecto lo cables que van  la bobina horizontal del yugo y queda una linea vertical en el tubo , doy vuelta el yugo y la dejo horizontal, despues tomo la señal rssi de un paso de conversion Ne602- ca3089 que utilizo para eso , y se la envio al amplificador de audio , y la salida del mismo en vez de mandarla a los parlantes la envio a la bobina horizontal del yugo que habia desconectado anteriormente, y ya esta en marcha el analizador de espectro mas barato del mundo , de 50-800 mhz aproximadamente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 21, 2015)

homebrew dijo:


> Hola gente aca les dejo el link a el tan mentado analizador de espectro de nueva electronica, esta calentito recien sacado del horno son 25 mb y unas 25 pag.
> que lo disfruten archivo pdf
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ovq7z7qd86i17gi
> ...


!!!!!Hola a todos , saludos cordeales desde Brasil !!!!!!.
Estimado Don homebrew , yo baje ese archivo arriba mui amablemente aportado por ustedes , pero desafortunadamente lo diagrama esquemactico fue conrronpido ezactamente en lo escaneo del meo de la revista , asi no demonstrando como es conectado lo transistor mosfet dual gate BF966S  antes del CI NE615 y otros  "bichos" mas (amp ops)  
Haora te pregunto : ???? se no for de muchas molestias podrias ustedes subir aca ( foro) ese punto del diagrama esquemactico  que fue conrronpido ????
!Muchas gracias de antemano !
73/51.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 21, 2015)

Subo el Nº 203 completo de la versión italiana donde salio ese articulo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 22, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Subo el Nº 203 completo de la versión italiana donde salio ese articulo


!!!!!!!! Ejelente aporte Don pandacba , acertaste dos gatos con una unica piedra !!!!!!!!!!!
Me encante demasiadamente  con lo articulo del receptor superheterondino para ondas medias .
!!!!!Muchas gracias por tan gran amabilidad !!!!!
! Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 22, 2015)

Gracias Daniel, me alegro que te sirva y que el receptor que estaba en la misma sea de tu agrado, si te gusta, el tema recepción  y afines, tengo una variedad de revistas, que tratan sobre el tema recepción y otras aplicaciones afines a la misma, con transistores con tubos
Muchas de ellas de origen Italiano, que creo serán de tu agrado, tengo que buscarlas, ya que tengo un poco desordenada la bibliografía en formato pdf, en la medida que las vayas encontrando iré subiendo para el deleite de todos los que les gusta esta rama de la electrónica que es muy apacionante


----------



## JAVIZHO (Feb 15, 2016)

Ingresen a Youtube escriban Genaro Moscol y van a ver uno que hice con un sintonizador, ahí mismo están los link del generador de rampa y el osciloscopio con Pic.Espero sea de su ayuda.


----------



## elektrocom (Feb 16, 2016)

aca hay otro que hice hace muchooooo tiempoooo
http://www.neoteo.com/analizador-de-espectro-neoteo



al de Vimar s53mv no lo pude terminar por los componentes que me faltaban



matias vidmar tiene muy buenos proyectos que algunos me quedaron por ahi tirados, por ejemplo el radar de avion ,


----------



## elektrocom (Sep 22, 2017)

http://f6bon.albert.free.fr/pageprin analyseur.htm







  aca es donde esta

pero ahora ya se usan los SDR que  van de 25 mhz-1.7giga como analizador de espectro, por 10 USD desde china



yo empece reformando un televisor de 5 pulgadas transformandolo en analizador de espectro , solo le puse un amplificador logARITMICO EN UNA PLAQUETITA CON tv , que tienen sintonizacion de 50-850 mhz en 3 bandas de barrido,  , DESPUES yo hice varios analizadores de espectro con sintonizadores de catv y conversores de TV , este ultimo se puede hacer en un barrido de 0-500 mhz , ver todo el espectro, despues me compre un analizador comercial, de 10 giga, y ahora probe tambien con los receptores SDR de 25-1,7 giga que es por software , con una tablet o telefono con android,


----------



## COSMOS2K (Sep 22, 2017)

Hola:

Buen trabajo y didactico para los que les gusta cacharrear con estos equipos.

Ya veo que has utilizado una caja de un HP432A o similar, pues esas cajas las ha utilizado en algunos equipos HP. El display me imagino que hayas utilizado el de Matjaz Vidmar, (S53MV) basado en un PIC 16F87X, ya nos contaras detalles.

Excelente trabajo si señor.

Saludos.


----------



## JAVIZHO (Sep 22, 2017)

Así es mi estimado COSMOS2K, utilice el osciloscopio con PIC del Analizador Espectro de S53MV y un sintonizador de VHS, cabe recalcar que estos sintonizadores traen internamente el receptor de 10.7 MHz y la salida de S Meter, por eso es mas fácil acoplarlo al sistema y no necesitaras calibrar ni usar cristales.


----------



## elektrocom (Sep 22, 2017)

aca  el analizador de 2 giga, con tubo de televisor, en desuso por no conseguir el flyback del tv,



con frecuencimetro, le hice una reforma originalmente era para usdar un voltimetrio, que media la tension de sintonia y la mostraba en un voltimetro, mas o mevco y restandole la frecuencia intermedia nos relativa de la frecuencia, pero despues le puse un frecuencimetro con pic, tomando la señal del vco y restandole la FI, asi me da justo la frecuencia de sintonia


----------



## elgriego (Sep 22, 2017)

Que buen trabajo elektrocom,,la placa del analizador la mandaste a fabricar ???



Saludos.


----------



## elektrocom (Sep 22, 2017)

hola, si mande a hacer la placa, pero los circuitos me base en el analizador del colega matias vidmar,con algunas reformas, y en otro de la revista Electronic Now  que tiene muy buenos proyectos, asi como en informacion de HP y Textronix de sus analizadores de espectro, y otros constructores

http://f6bon.albert.free.fr/microwaveanalyseur.html , aca tambien hay buena informacion para fabricarse un  analizador de espectro


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 23, 2017)

elektrocom dijo:


> hola, si mande a hacer la placa, pero los circuitos me base en el analizador del colega matias vidmar,con algunas reformas, y en otro de la revista Electronic Now  que tiene muy buenos proyectos, asi como en informacion de HP y Textronix de sus analizadores de espectro, y otros constructores
> 
> http://f6bon.albert.free.fr/microwaveanalyseur.html , aca tambien hay buena informacion para fabricarse un  analizador de espectro


!Ejelente aporte Don elektrocom ,y aca mas aun proyectos de RF del mismo enginiero !: http://f6bon.albert.free.fr/index.htm
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Sep 23, 2017)

ok, gracias Daniel, si encontras por ahi algun VNA para fabricar. que llegue por lo menos a 1 giga ,  yo vi algunos pero son dificiles en la fabricacion y caros, avisame


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 23, 2017)

elektrocom dijo:


> ok, gracias Daniel, si encontras por ahi algun VNA para fabricar. que llegue por lo menos a 1 giga ,  yo vi algunos pero son dificiles en la fabricacion y caros, avisame


!Wow , construir en casa una Vector Network Analizer no es una tarea nada facil !.    
Es sin dudas un proyecto de elevadisima envergadura yo personalmente nin tengo coragen en tentar enpezar a  hacer eso.    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Sep 23, 2017)

si, es un proyecto medio complicado por eso casi nadie lo intenta, ni en la pagina francesa hay algo, tampoco los corajudos de los chinos pudieron copiar alguno, ja ja . bueno seguire buscando algo, mientras tanto voy a seguir con la construccion de un Analizador de antena digital, saludos


----------



## Americo8888 (Sep 23, 2017)

Aqui hay algo http://f4fdw.free.fr/vna.html
Salu2


----------



## elektrocom (Sep 23, 2017)

uhy esta bueno, no lo habia visto, voy a ver que se puede hacer, si lo puedo cponseguir los componentes es lo mas dificil, saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Sep 24, 2017)

Hola:

Cuando lo mires fijate que pone la pagina del autor primigenio, donde hay mas detalles, solo que tendras que utilizar el traductor.
Respecto a los componentes son dificiles de localizar.

Saludos.


----------



## elektrocom (Sep 24, 2017)

hola cosmos , si hace horas que estoy siguiendo los link , pero encontre algo interesante para comprar, que puede servir, https://www.aliexpress.com/item-img...?spm=a219c.10010108.1000017.1.469c68e6PKC8Id#


----------

